# Bikeyoke Barkeeper - kompatible Lenker



## Sackmann (15. März 2022)

Kompatible Lenker:

**getestet von BikeYoke*
** Feedback von Kunden, nicht verifiziert

77Designz Carbon 35, 800mm x 20mm Rise, 5° Up, 9° Back**
*DEITY Speedway Carbon, 800 mm x 15 mm Rise*
DEITY Speedway Carbon, 800 mm x 25 mm Rise*
DEITY Skywire Carbon, 800 mm x 15 mm Rise*
DEITY Skywire Carbon, 800 mm x 25 mm Rise*
DEITY Racepoint, 810 mm x 25 mm Rise (zugelassen bis 800 mm)*
DEITY Racepoint, 810 mm x 38 mm Rise (zugelassen bis 800 mm)*
DEITY Ridgeline, 800 mm x 15 mm Rise*
DEITY Ridgeline, 800 mm x 25 mm Rise*
DEITY Highside, 800 mm x 50 mm Rise*
DEITY Highside, 800 mm x 80 mm Rise*
Hope Carbon Handlebar, 800mm x 20mm Rise*
OneUp Components Carbon Riser, 800mm x 20mm Rise*
OneUp Components Carbon Riser, 800mm x 35mm Rise*
Race Face SixC 35 handlebar 820mm x 20mm Rise (zugelassen bis 800mm)*
Race Face SixC 35 handlebar 820mm x 35mm Rise (zugelassen bis 800mm)**
Race Face Turbine R Carbon 35, 780mm x 20mm Rise, 5° Up, 8° Back**
*Santa Cruz 35 Carbon Bar 800 x 35mm Rise, 5° Up, 8.5° Back**
Spank Spike Vibrocore 35, 820mm x 25mm Rise, 5° Up, 8° Back (zugelassen bis 800mm)**

Bekannte nicht kompatible Lenker:

---


----------



## Sackmann (15. März 2022)

Diese Liste werde ich immer wieder updaten, sobald mir was bekannt wird. 
Diskussionen, Fragen und weitere, von euch getestete Lenker (geren auch mit Installationsvideo) bitte unten in die Kommentare.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (19. März 2022)

Race Face Next R Carbon 35, 780mm x 20mm Rise, 5° Up, 8° Back
77Designz Carbon 35, 800mm x 20mm Rise, 5° Up, 9° Back


----------



## Sackmann (23. März 2022)

Bitte postet auch, wenn ihr Lenker habt , die nicht passen, des das sind auch nützliche Informationen


----------



## battlejuice (3. April 2022)

"SIXPACK Millenium 805 (30 mm Rise)" passt

"Race Face Next R 35 Carbon, 780mm (20 mm Rise)" passt bei mir nicht (zumindest nicht ohne Gewalt bei 9mm Spalt). Modelljahr müsste 2019 sein. Bei @sluette passt er offensichtlich, weiss nicht was bei meinem los ist 🤔


----------



## Sackmann (22. April 2022)

battlejuice schrieb:


> "SIXPACK Millenium 805 (30 mm Rise)" passt
> 
> "Race Face Next R 35 Carbon, 780mm (20 mm Rise)" passt bei mir nicht (zumindest nicht ohne Gewalt bei 9mm Spalt). Modelljahr müsste 2019 sein. Bei @sluette passt er offensichtlich, weiss nicht was bei meinem los ist 🤔


@sluette Könnt ihr vielleicht beide mal ein Bild von eurem Lenker reinstellen?
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob und wann da evtl. was geändert wurde.


----------



## sluette (22. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @sluette Könnt ihr vielleicht beide mal ein Bild von eurem Lenker reinstellen?
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob und wann da evtl. was geändert wurde.



Ich habe den aktuellen RaceFace Next R Lenker. 








						Next R 35 Handlebar | Carbon Handlebar | RaceFace
					

The Next R 35 handlebars aren't made for sitting around playing patty cake. These shred-ready bars are a loaded 800mm of unidirectional carbon that bring a gravity fueled position and strength level for an aggressive feel at an Enduro weight.




					www.raceface.com


----------



## battlejuice (22. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @sluette Könnt ihr vielleicht beide mal ein Bild von eurem Lenker reinstellen?
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob und wann da evtl. was geändert wurde.







Ein Unterschied ist, dass meiner nur 780mm breit ist. Ich hab ihn nicht gekürzt, sieht auch nicht gekürzt aus. Ist eine OEM-Komponente. Hatte ein paar ordentliche Crashes mit dem, darum trau ich dem auch nicht mehr. Sichtbare Deformationen kann ich nicht ausmachen, aber wer weiss, ob nicht deswegen irgendwo ein Milimeter den Unterschied ausmacht.


----------



## Sackmann (22. April 2022)

Tja, das ist natürlich jetzt ne gute Frage.
OE ist bei so manchem Hersteller gerne mal was anderes, auch wenn das gleiche draufsteht.
Wir alt ist denn der Lenker? Weiß jemand, ob's den NextR auch mal mit 780mm gab? Vielleicht ist es wirklich ein altes Modell?
Hast du den Vorbau auch mal gedreht bei der Montage? Den sollte man ganz locker halten und in bestimmten Richtungen flutscht er leichter drüber als in anderen, weil er sich beim Spreizen oval verformt und nicht rund bleibt.
Hier z.B. wird ein *80*mm Rise Lenker montiert:








						Deity 80 16-9.mp4
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				



Man muss aber eben auch sagen: Der Rise an sich ist nicht unbedingt das Entscheidende, sondern vielmehr wie die Biegungen gestaltet sind.


----------



## battlejuice (22. April 2022)

Klar, ich hab schon alle möglichen Orientierungen versucht, von beiden Seiten aus.

Aber wie gesagt, ich trau dem nicht mehr, darum wird er auch entsorgt. Deshalb hab ich jetzt auch nicht versucht, den Vorbau draufzuprügeln oder riskiert ihn weiter aufzumachen als in der Anleitung steht. Wollte es nur interessenhalber versuchen und um hier eine Information zu liefern (im Endeffekt leider nur Verwirrung 😬 ).

Den Lenker hab seit 3 Jahren, kam damals mit nem 2019er Cube.

Fahren will ich den Vorbau an nem anderen Lenker, mit mehr Rise (30 mm, s. oben), da passt er auch, da der Lenker erst seinen vollen Umfang erst hinter der Biegung erreicht.


----------



## Sackmann (22. April 2022)

Ja, Carbon kann halt mitunter tückisch sein. Nach nem heftigeren Einschlag sollte man generell jeden Lenker besser tauschen. Verbiegen oder so kann Carbon hingegen nicht wirklich. Das bleibt entweder so, wie's is, oder es is komplett im Oersch. Das würdest du dann aber ziemlich deutlich sehen. 
D.h. übrigens nicht, dass ein Lenker, der noch äußerlich "in Form" ist, nicht auch schon kaputt sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (23. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob's den NextR auch mal mit 780mm gab?



Jetzt wirst hart ... Meiner ist "ab Werk" 780mm... Habe ihn aber neu im Laden gekauft...


----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst hart


Was meinst du? Komm grad net mit.


----------



## sluette (24. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Komm grad net mit.


Ich habe @battlejuice Kommentar / Zitat so verstanden dass der einzige Unterschied zwischen seinem Lenker und dem (von mir verlinkten) auf der RF Seite die Breite ist. Also seiner ist 780 und RF bietet laut Webseite nur 800er an. 
Meiner ist aber auch nur 780mm breit und ich habe ihn ganz normal irgendwo online im Shop gekauft. 
Dürfte es ja laut RF Seite dann gar nicht geben. Oder habe ich hier was fehl interpretiert ?


----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2022)

Ich zweifel nicht an, dass deiner so genau ab Werk kam. Die Frage
Bei meinen RF Lenkern standen die Specs glaube aich immer auf dem Lenker drauf.
Steht das bei euren auch drauf?


----------



## sluette (24. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Steht das bei euren auch drauf?


----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2022)

Haha, geil! Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor und bin so klug als wie zuvor. Irgendwie torpediert das natürlich die Sinnhaftigkeit einer solchen Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (24. April 2022)

Und mein Lenker geht echt easy rein wenn ich den Barkeeper nur 6mm aufbiege.


----------



## sparkfan (28. April 2022)

Vielleicht ist das eine Variante, die nicht für After Market gedacht war, sondern nur für Bike Hersteller.


----------



## Sackmann (28. April 2022)

Ja, das ist die Vermutung. Das wäre aber eben ziemlich blöd, wenn es eine Modellbezeichnung ist, es sich aber um unterschiedliche Produkte handelt.


----------



## sparkfan (28. April 2022)

Bei Renthal ist das gleiche. Fatbar 35 hat laut Homepage 800mm Breite. Es gibt keine andere Variante. YT liefert das Jeffsy mit einer Fatbar 35 mit780mm Breite. Ob die "Biegungen" gleich sind, weiss ich nicht. Aber offenbar ist die 780mm Version nur für Bike Hersteller.


----------



## ksjogo (29. April 2022)

Bekommt man den OneUp mit 20mm Rise ohne größere Anstrengung rein?


----------



## Sackmann (29. April 2022)

Japp, des Video vom 30er gibt's hier:









						New video by Stefan Sack
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Der 20er geht leichter.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## ksjogo (6. Mai 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Japp, des Video vom 30er gibt's hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, das sieht ja einfach genug aus.
Aber wo bekomme ich denn diesen Spreizer her? Auf eurer Webseite sehe ich den leider nicht als mitbestellbar.


----------



## philip_sanchez (6. Mai 2022)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Ahh, das sieht ja einfach genug aus.
> Aber wo bekomme ich denn diesen Spreizer her? Auf eurer Webseite sehe ich den leider nicht als mitbestellbar.


Die Montagehilfe ist im Lieferumfang dabei, ebenso wie die beiden zusätzlichen Schrauben für die Montge.


----------



## lahura (17. Mai 2022)

Beast Components Carbon Riser Bar 25 2.0 passt👍🏻


----------



## Orakel (4. Juni 2022)

Kurze frage an die OneUp Lenker Fahrer, bringt der Lenker wirklich soviel Komfort wie be/geschrieben wird.
Bin am überlegen für mein neues Projekt den Barkeeper und den OneUp Lenker mit 25mm Rise zukaufen, soll die Kombi Intend/Newmen Carbonlenker ersetzten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juli 2022)

Tune Wunderbar 35 2.0 passt mit Montagehilfe.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juli 2022)

Wann kommt der Vorbau noch mal in 31.8mm Klemmung?


----------



## RockyRacer (11. Juli 2022)

Ganz genau Säcki, 31,8 😎 plz


----------

